# Pro Cyclist Sues Supplement Maker ALRI



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pro Cyclist Sues Supplement Maker ALRI By MARIA DINZEO SAN FRANCISCO (CN) – A professional cyclist claims she was disqualified from competing after taking a diet supplement that made her fail a drug test. Flavia Oliveira, who rode for an Italian team, says ALR Industries’ Hyperdrive 3.0 contains methylsynephrine, which is chemically related to banned [...]

*Read More...*


----------

